# Nutrients or pests?



## hawaiian5 (Jul 6, 2016)

Trying to figure this one out. It's only on my 3 indica plants. The others hybrids are ok. Any help will do. Still new to indoors. No problems like this in my guerilla grow. 

View attachment KIMG0496.jpg


View attachment KIMG0497.jpg


----------



## zem (Jul 6, 2016)

looks like nute deficiency or ph or both


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2016)

If it is just the bottom leaf, it may just be a beat up leaf that is very common. Can you take a picture of the whole plant?


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'll take a better one when I get home. 

View attachment KIMG0498.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 6, 2016)

I would bet money its the pH being off. What nutrients are you using? do you let them get rained on(I see they are outside)? Do you check the pH of you water/nute solution?


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 6, 2016)

Actually, they are inside, under a 600watt led. They are in foxfarm ocean forest using 100% organic tea. Here is what they look like since I came home. 

View attachment KIMG0502.jpg


View attachment KIMG0501.jpg


View attachment KIMG0500.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2016)

What kind of tea?


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ewc, Alaskan humus, bat guano and a little seabird guano with kelp and molasses


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2016)

I would do what ever Hushpuppy says. He knows about ph. Is everything organic you put in there? FFOF is pretty hot soil I don't add anything for 4-5 weeks. If it was me, i would just not feed anything for a week, just plain water, but see what others say.


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok thx. I just watered with ph water at 6.5. Wondering if one of them could be cal mag? I do use ro water when making my tea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2016)

Plants often get their cal mag from water.  RO does not have much of anything in it.  You might need to add something with ca and mg in it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 7, 2016)

You are doing something that can be quite challenging sometimes. That is mixing prenuted soil/medium with organic nutrients. Sometimes they work well together and sometimes they struggle due to chemical incompatibility. I cant remember if the FFOF is ALL organic or if it has some synthetic nutes, BUT I am less inclined to think pH at this point. Get some Epsom salt and some microbe additive to build your microbe herd in the soil/medium. 
Any time you are doing organic, you must take care of the microbe herd first as they are the key to feeding your plants.

On the pH, when you add the Epsom salt, it will buffer the soil pH some which will help. The microbes seem to be happiest when pH is around 6.5 to 6.8 and with the FF soil and RO it may be a little lower than 6.5 in the medium (especially if the microbes aren't well established)

The one plant in the last pic does look like it is getting deficient in magnesium. So the Epsom salt will help that and the rest from getting deficient.


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 8, 2016)

Awesome. Thx for your help guys. I'll post results in a couple days. Here is a little eye candy of my black domina outdoors guerilla grow here in Hawaii. 4 weeks more till harvest. 

View attachment KIMG0504.jpg


View attachment KIMG0508.jpg


View attachment KIMG0494.jpg


View attachment KIMG0490.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 8, 2016)

Ahh pretty flowers


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2016)

I love colors.


----------

